# Who to complain about betta maltreatment (Petsmart and Petco)



## 1nemo (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi all,

I have contacted both Petsmart and Petco about the over-stocking and also the poor conditions of the bettas in their stores. I've since seen conditions improve, somewhat. The more of us who do complain the better (I mentioned issues like the dirty water, the untreated fin rot, untreated various other bacterial infections, the floating bettas who have been overfed and have swim bladder problems, etc... ).

Here are the contact people/numbers.

Petco: 1-877-738-6742 (Julie Ann is one customer service rep to ask for to log complaint, and Jim Richardson is higher up on the ladder there).

Petsmart: call the Director of Customer Delight, Christie Frankle at 1-800-738-1385.

It would be great if they really did treat their sick bettas, not overfeed them, prevent sickness (by doing water changes when they need them, not just every 3 days, or whatever their schedule), if overfed- to treat for constipation with the pea trick, and overall to stock (I hate to use that term for these little fishes) fewer bettas at a time! 
Not so sure what the methylene blue in the water of the Petsmart bettas is all too great for them on the shelves, either?

Let's all do what we can!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ummm, doesn't most petsmart have bettas in betta barracks attached to the main system? 


Also I think everyone has heard enough about the chain store rant lately. Every petsmart/petco/walmart is different. Bah, if it wasn't for those chain stores, we proably wouldn't have a pet store around here.


----------

